# How many languages can you speak?



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

delete


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I can speak one... kind of :b I want to learn French


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Two: English and German. The German is decent. It should be better.

I have a basic knowledge of Latin, French, and Spanish. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am bilingual


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I would have to say two that I can speak, Icelandic , English. I learned Danish I understand some of it today but not spoken Danish, I also learned German but only for 4 months so I really don't understand much there.
(edit) Oh I almost forgot, does body-language count?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Two I guess, English as my first, Japanese to a semi-intermediate level and a small amount of absolutely awful french (which I'm not counting :b)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

English, Spanish (semi-fluently), and learning Hungarian


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I speak german and english pretty fluently. 
Also some french, a bit of rudimentary russian and a few bits of japanese. 
Oh and I'm studying latin, but I can't speak that so it doesn't count.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The only language I'm fluent in is English. I know enough German, French, Spanish and Swedish to have a basic conversation ("hello", "goodbye", "how are you", "my name is x", etcetera) but that's about it, I'm far from fluent with any of them. Return to Castle Wolfenstein taught me all of the German I know!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I clicked two, but it's more like one and a half - I can get by in French, but I'm not fluent. Also a smattering of German and a bit of Japanese.

I didn't learn any languages until the age of 11 - just the way the education system goes over here. I wish, wish, wish that I'd had the opportunity to learn a second language from the age of 5 - you pick it up so much quicker when you're little.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I can speak English and Vietnamese. My Vietnamese accent however, is _very_ bad and there is a definite London/slang twang to it. As for my English accent, I was born here but I don't have _the_ London accent. I know some Mandarin but only to a very basic conversational level (did at GCSE) . I know even less French (did between year 7 and year 9 so can't really remember much) and a couple of phrases of Japanese and Cantonese but they all don't really count.
I vote two


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

English and Hebrew. I can speak, read and write in both languages completely fluently and _with very little_ spelling and grammar errors.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Native in English and Japanese, learned enough French in school to say basic things.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i chose 'two' but my french is very weak. i can pick it up well enough in the environment but lack confidence when having a conversation. i was in the french immersion program from kindergarten to grade 11 so the knowledge is still back there in my head, it just needs to be refreshed by a ton of practice.

i wish i was more skilled at learning new languages but it's something i've struggled with. it's mostly a skill i'd want to improve when it comes to traveling or the possibility of studying/living in another country.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I speak both english and spanish


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

If speaking gangster counts as a language, then 2. haha


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> i chose 'two' but my french is very weak. i can pick it up well enough in the environment but lack confidence when having a conversation. i was in the french immersion program from kindergarten to grade 11 so the knowledge is still back there in my head, it just needs to be refreshed by a ton of practice.


Same. I was in French immersion from K-11, but now that it's been a few years, I've lost a lot. I can barely put a sentence together anymore, but I can usually understand the gist of what people are saying in French.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> i was in the french immersion program from kindergarten to grade 11


Aw maaaan! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

English and French. I'd love to learn more languages, I've actually been meaning to learn Spanish for years, but it's so hard to learn a new language unless you're immersed in it.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm fluent in English and Spanish. I can speak a little Japanese, Irish Gaelic and Farsi but not very well.

I would like to be fluent in Japanese.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Two, Dutch and English. Although I will probably butcher the pronunciation when speaking English as I only type it =p


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

The few Dutch people I've met spoke excellent English even though they thought they didn't.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Madison_Rose said:


> Aw maaaan! I'm so jealous!


yea i think it's great for kids to learn and be immersed in another language at such a young age. it opens up more doors in the future for occupations and countries to live or visit. it's just a shame i never finished that final grade 12 course as i would have gotten my bilingual certificate, but oh well. i'm thinking of going back and taking it again but i'm nervous to do that since it's been so long.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Canada does a great job of teaching a second language to kids from a young age, but unfortunatly, French is so invisible in most of Canada that most people lose most of their french skills as soon as they graduate.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I speak French and I think I can read/write well in English, even though my speaking of it is still so so.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I'm so-so in french but its probably a confidence issue. I can't really speak english either.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just English, for the most part. I took 3 years of German in highschool, but I can't remember enough for it to be worth much to me. I'd like to take the time to learn Spanish or German. I've taught myself several programming languages though


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

English. I can speak a tiny bit of French and can write and read a bit, but not enough to count it as being fluent.

I've always wanted to learn French, Italian, Japanese, and Spanish, though.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

some English, some spanish, some cat, some dog


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm conversational at French but much better at writing it. I also know Ancient Greek and Latin very well, but since both are dead, I really don't speak them. So two.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Fluent in English of course. I studied French in high school for 3 years and I've been reading/self-teaching since then. I hope to continue it in college so I can become a French linguist. So... I'm far from being fluent in French, but I'll pick two because I'd say I'm pretty good at reading it. I have trouble speaking it though... but, I can't even speak English in real life soo.. no hope there. 

I'm also planning on studying Arabic in college, too. I think Japanese would be awesome to learn as well but as of now, there is no plans to study that one.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

moxosis said:


> I would have to say two that I can speak, Icelandic , English.


Nice! I've been to Iceland before, very awesome country. One difficult-looking language though. 

As for me, I speak just English. I've taken Italian courses in high school and college, but they didn't do much. Perhaps some day.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

English and French here, would like to learn German someday.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

English, Spanish fluently. I could speak German and Russian also but now I am out of practice.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm fluent in English and Spanish, and I know enough Japanese to get by. I cannot read or write Japanese though...at least not enough to make good use of it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted "_Two"

_


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

English and Spanish here, although if I could only speak one language it would most definitely have to be Portuguese. Other languages I want to learn include Arabic, Japanese, Hindi, French, Swedish, and everything.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm only fluent in English (if not verbally), and have studied French, Spanish, Latin, and Japanese.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fluent in English and Spanish. I would like to learn a third language though, maybe Japanese or French.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

French and English.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just spanish and english.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Russian & English.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I lied and said 3.:boogie

I can only speak English, but I know a lot of Spanish and French words and phrases if that counts!:b


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

English and Mandarin. I learned French in high school and can read a little bit, but otherwise I'm no good at it. I'd like to learn Cantonese, Korean, and Japanese. Spanish and French would be really useful too.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

English is my first language. I picked up Spanish from my parents when I was little. I'm quite fluent, I speak it and write it. I'd like to learn another language, maybe French, but I figured I'm perfectly happy just improving upon my Spanish-speaking abilities. I immerse myself in spanish literature and tv programs. I also speak it as often as I can. It's not perfect, and I prefer to speak in English when I'm with others, but I've learned a lot throughout the years and I hope to continue improving. I'm also in the process of teaching my nephew both languages.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

english and espanol. Not very fluently, though. Lol.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

English and bad english.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

speak 3, write 2. 

I want to learn Arabic and Chinese. My dad learnt a bit of Arabic when he was my age


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

My English is fluent, my Viet is ok on the listening part... not so great on the speech, but enough to get what I want I guess, I've managed to pick up several phrases of japanese from watching anime as well. I've voted 2 though


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One, but I can cuss in at least three.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

2! english and french
(but neither perfectly lol)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I speak English & know a few basic phrases in French along with some random words I couldn't do anything with. I would like to learn French properly but learning languages requires you talk & I don't really do that enough


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

3, Danish, English and German.

I WAS very good at German. Because I watched the German version of Sesame Street every single day growing up, the German lessons in school later on, were SO much easier.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A few words of a few languages. Like everyone else here, I vaguely speak English. Dictionaries astound me. I just looked that word up: astound. I really have no idea how to say it, so I'll try it in dinner conversation tonight. We still grunt and eat with our hands. The dictionary is a 1993 edition.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

About 1 1/4.
3/4 english
1/4 japanese
1/4 spanish
And I can swear in many languages.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I can only speak and read/write in English but I learned a lot of Spanish in school and a little German and French on my own


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Swedish and English fluently. I chose two. However I do still remember the irregular verbs in Spanish, and very little beyond that.

Plus I can understand Norwegian and Danish pretty well, since they are pretty similar to Swedish. I can't speak them though.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

I speak French, English, and I think Italian well enough to include it.:b I've also studied japanese quite a bit in the past, but i'm rusty so i left it out.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

Three. I speak English, of course,

und Ich spreche Deutsch,

.وأنا أتكلم اللغة العربية

I'd like to learn more. There are a lot of languages I think would be interesting and useful to know. But unfortunately, I'm not very good at learning new languages. Both of my non-native languages (German and Arabic, if you didn't figure it out) were very difficult slogs. I think I'm calling it quits at three.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh by the way, here's a joke:

What do you call someone who speaks three languages? Trilingual.

What do you call someone who speaks two languages? Bilingual.

What do you call someone who speaks one language? American.

As an American, I find that funny. As a trilingual American, I find it even funnier.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

English, of course. 
French passably. I can carry on a conversation but I'm pretty rusty. 
Bulgarian fluently.

Little bits of Spanish and German. I'm interested in maybe learning those languages for real.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Patron on a ship of fools said:


> Oh by the way, here's a joke:
> 
> What do you call someone who speaks three languages? Trilingual.
> 
> ...


I don't get the joke  (I'm really awful with jokes)


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I don't get the joke  (I'm really awful with jokes)


An embarrassing number of Americans can only speak English, and never even try to learn any other languages.

Then, they travel to non-English-speaking countries and expect the natives to speak English to them. And then they wonder why the world hates us.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd say three at a stretch. English of course. I can make myself understood in Spanish and French and read them fairly well. I know some Russian and German but not enough to claim anything. I like languages but I'm lazy about studying them.

Next on the list would be Italian, Latin, maybe Portugese.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Fluently In Arabic and English.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I speak English, and get the general drift of Spanish conversations without being able to contribute effectively. I used to speak decent smattering of Klingon, but can only remember a couple of the most critically important phrases now (like "where do you keep the chocolate?" = "nuq-Daq yuch Dapol").

If I weren't lazy, I'd like to perfect my Spanish and then learn something really different. Farsi's kinda pretty. Maybe a local native american language. As long as we're talking about what I'd _like_ and not what I'm going to ever work towards, I'd like to be fluent in every language that ever existed and a variety of future and imaginary languages too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

English, and even then it's shoddy aussie english.

/fail


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Fluent English, can sort of speak a broken Hebrew, learned Spanish in HS but don't remember any of it


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a really interesting article about language. http://www.lsadc.org/info/pdf_files/howmany.pdf


----------



## elemental (Nov 22, 2009)

I said one which is English but I can understand most Spanish but not speak it and very little French... but I HATE French. 

I'd love to know Spanish, French (even though I hate it), Russian, German, and more! I kinda suck at learning them though...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

English only for me.

I took two years of German in HS. I have no idea why. In the 18 years since I have met exactly one German citizen. She was a linguistics professor and spoke perfect English.

I get the impression that finding a German who doesn't speak English in the US is just a tad more likely than an alien abduction.

Also took 2 years of French. Again, I have no clue why. A true waste of time. Both German & French drove me nuts with demanding that one know whether a thing was feminine or masculine.

At least Spanish would be useful. If you live in a border state and go to Home Depot, it would help if you could communicate with the guys standing outside eager to help with your home improvement project and you can be sure they don't speak German or French.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Two, English and Serbian. I studied Spanish for about five years but now I couldn't form a sentence. It's sad how quickly languages are forgotten if they aren't used regularly.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Spanish, Portuguese, Italian, and English.

My family is pretty diverse. My Mom's parents only speak Spanish, and my Dad's parents only speak Portuguese, so i kind of learned both of those as i was growing up. English and Italian i learned in grade school.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I would like to know Spanish so I could understand what my coworkers are saying to each other. Only a few of us are regular native-born Americans. It's like stepping into a foreign country when I'm there. I'm one of the outsiders.

I understand words and here and there like cerveza, tequila, que ahora es, etc. from Spanish in college and just by living.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

One really, but at school I learnt German. Can't remember much about it, so probably a bit of pidgin german.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

Trilingual. English, Italian, and German. I'd like to work on Japanese and Spanish in the near future. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I would like to learn Klingon and Romulan.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Uno


----------



## ConfinedButterfly (Oct 22, 2005)

I speak English and Spanish. I would love to learn French.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

If you guys want to have a little fun with foreign languages, then try downloading the trial versions from here :

http://www.lingvosoft.com/info/software/Phrasebooks/

BUT don't blame me if you hurt yourselves, trying to mimic the pronunciations 

*I* tried the following languages :

Chinese
French 
Japanese
Korean
Russian
Spanish
Thai
Vietnamese
Hindi


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

My main Language is Dutch
My second Language is English
I used to understand French and German fluently but they've gone rusty
I understand a bit of Hindi, Surinam and Japanese and a few words in Spanish (nothing special) Those last ones arent that fluently, just a few basic things and phrases.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Danish is my main language naturally and English my secondary.
Had to learn german in school, took japanese for 3 years i high school and currently trying to learn dutch, but can't speak any of them anywhere near fluently :\
I used to dislike languages and only care for math, but now I think it's quite fun to learn


----------

